# .357/.38 question



## CzechCzar (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello all,

First posting! I am looking to purchase a revolver for my first handgun, and thought I'd come here to get some information!

I want a gun for home defense and target practice. My friend, who owns many guns, has told me that owning a gun is like fighting - it's pretty much useless unless you stay in shape and practice, practice, practice!

I want a revolver for several reasons. I hear that it's easier to get to know a revolver than a pistol. More important is that I am partially disabled on my right hand side (no fine motor skills - I can punch but I cannot type), and would have trouble with the chambering, cocking, reloading, etc., on a semi-automatic. For this reason, I want a double-action revolver so I can unlatch the chamber with my good (left hand), and push it open with my right.

I went to a gun store today and tried a couple, and it turned out that a .357/.38 just felt right. Right size, good stopping power, easy to fit in a nightstand - just what I am looking for. The trouble is, they only had two guns in the store! I want to ask the huge base of knowledge here what recommendations you have for a good revolver of this kind. I haven't any real preference about color or grip or any details like that. I guess that only things you need to know are that I would shoot one handed, my hands are medium sized, and my pinky absolutely must fit comfortably on the base of the revolver.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

S&W Model 19 ( Combat Magnum) or their Model 66 ( same gun basically in SST) or one of their short barreled 686 models. Fits small / medium sized hands very well. If the .357 is too much for you...shoot .38 Special +P ammo. ( It still does a heck of a job)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd second Sully2's fine advice, and add the Ruger GP-100 or SP-101 models to the short list of guns to check out. 
You may need smaller grips for the GP-100, but other than that, they are both fine choices.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll second the Ruger GP100 and SW Model 19.

I was fortunate enough to get a SWM19 with a 4" bbl a few months back, the revolver is 35 years old and in 99% condition. This revolver even in double action is a pleaser to shoot 357s out of. It does have the Hogue unigrip (bought it shortly after the revolver and installed it myself) on it which makes a big difference in felt recoil.
I am not a huge revolver fan, but I own both of these revolvers and they are both a blast to shoot. Pun intended


----------



## Cajun Ken (Dec 7, 2009)

I recommend the SP101.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W 686 or GP-100 Ruger with a 4" barrel will take care of your needs. Home defense and the range. They are a little heavy for packing, but will do a fine job for everything else. :smt1099


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I own two Rugers in .357/.38 special. One is a GP-100 4" Stainless, the other is a Security Six 4" Stainless. They are both fine weapons but my Security Six has a better trigger.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

It's hard to go wrong with a S&W 3" round butt, a GP-100, Security Six,, it's all good.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Ruger GP-100 with a 4in barrel. IMHO, the best value for your money that fits your needs in every way.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Sully2
Here is my S&W Model 66-4 in .357 / .38










This is a great shooting gun and much more accurate than I am. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

CzechCzar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First posting! I am looking to purchase a revolver for my first handgun, and thought I'd come here to get some information!
> 
> ...


I carry a 1911 .45. But if I were going after a revolver, I'd try to find a Smith & Wesson snubnose in .357 Magnum. That way you can either shoot .357 Magnum out of it or you can use .38 Special in it. Both have the same case diameter and will work in a .357 Magnum revolver.

I'd get a 4" Smith & Wesson Model 19.


----------



## MrAl (May 31, 2010)

I don't know if this will make a difference or not. I own 5 different 4" service revolvers (Colt Lawman, S&W 13, Taurus, Dan Wesson and Ruger Security Six) in .357/.38. I just tried opening each one with my left hand. While anything can be learned, the Dan Wesson was actually designed to be opened with the left hand. The latch is forward of the cylinder. The second choice would be the Ruger Security Six, because it's release is pressed in which is easily done with the left hand. The Colt's release is easily pulled to the rear of the revolver with the RH thumb, but is awkward with the LH thumb. The S&W and Taurus are both pushed forward with the RH thumb and while easier with the LH thumb still awkward.
This Dan Wesson can be expensive, but I think CZUSA is still making them. You can also swap out barrels for 2" CC up to 8" (or maybe longer) for hunting or target. The frame is bulkier than the Ruger.
I enjoy shooting all the different models, all of my perform well and are very dependable, but for your specific application I would suggest the Dan Wesson for function and versatility and the Ruger for cost.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

Smith and Wesson, Taurus, and Ruger all make fine revolvers. Snubbies are great for concealed carry, but I would not consider them "pleasant" range pistols. Unfortunately, you need range time to maintain proficiency. I'd recommend .38spcl over .357, since I found that .357 out of a snubby is a really brutal experience for the person firing the weapon. There are some very good .38spcl self-defense rounds (both +P and non +P) out there, so I don't see much of a need for a .357 snubby anyway (at least not out of a snubby-sized platform). If concealability is not a major issue, by all means go with a four inch .357. That will give you some serious firepower, won't be a brutal experience to fire, and will offer you a weapon that is great for self-defense, home-defense weapon, and on the range. (Plus, you can go with the cheaper .38spcl as an alternative and still have the qualities just mentioned). And even as far as concealability goes, a four-inch revolver can be carried in an IWB holster without too much discomfort.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

All of the above are really fine pistoles. So rather than throwing another one at you May I offer you this thought. Take a little time and look around and handle as many of these pistols as you can and see what fits your hand the most comfortably. If it sits well in the hand, points well when you bring it up,(by this I mean are the sights nearly lined up on your target not off to the left or right) and you can reach the trigger and fire double and single action with out any difficulty. If it is comfortable you will probably do better with it. Another thought, seeing as you stated no intent on carrying it stay away from anything under 3" or over 5". 2" barrels are hard to shoot well with out a great deal of practice and over 5"'s can be a bit muzzle heavy to newer shooters.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I shot in LE competition for many years... before & after semis took over. I used my service revolver, a S&W 586 [blue] with 4 in bbl and usually placed in top 3 of every match.
However, the most common sidearm in these State & National shoots were the 586/686[SS] with the 6in bbl with adjustable front & rear sights and Pachmayer grips.
Second choices seemed to be other S&Ws with an occasional Colt Python in the mix.

These days I shoot in the 30 feet range with a Charter Arms, 12 oz, snubbie with shrouded hammer and some VERY lightweight, concealable semis.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I shot in LE competition for many years... before & after semis took over. I used my service revolver, a S&W 586 [blue] with 4 in bbl and usually placed in top 3 of every match.
> However, the most common sidearm in these State & National shoots were the 586/686[SS] with the 6in bbl with adjustable front & rear sights and Pachmayer grips.
> *Second choices seemed to be other S&Ws with an occasional Colt Python in the mix.*
> 
> These days I shoot in the 30 feet range with a Charter Arms, 12 oz, snubbie with shrouded hammer and some VERY lightweight, concealable semis.


+1 for the Python! My grandpa used to have one, and I loved to shoot the thing, at 12 years old. It was the perfect balance of firepower, ease of shooting, and some really nice looks.

Personally I have a S&W Chief's special .38 with the 2" barrel. It's not the nices shooting gun, but t puts the holes where I want them to be, with plenty of practice. This was also my grandpa's gun, and he put some aftermarket grips on it, which helps lots to make it easier to shoot. Godd Luck!!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*38/357*

i like the S&W 686

i believe it is the best


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

I got one of these.

Product: Model M&P340 CT

Forget about firing .357 through it. I fired one round and my hand went numb. I couldn't even raise the gun, much less pull the trigger on the next round. Same for my husband. We both had big blue bruises on our palms.

At the store, they had one guy working there who was about 7 feet tall and 400 pounds and he was the only one who shot .357 though one of these regularaly. Next time I visited, his hand was in a cast and they said he broke his hand firing it.

You really need at least a 4 inch barrel for .357 rounds, so paying extra for the rating to fire .357 rounds in a gun the size of mine is a waste. But if you don't pay extra for the .357 rating, firing the 110 grain corbon +P rounds through it will void the warranty, unless they changed that recently. That's the only reason I would see to get the short barrel revolver rated for .357 rounds. If you don't plan to concealed carry it though, the you can go with the larger gun. But if you want a pocket gun, better to just get the cheap aluminum 642 airweight in .38 cal.

The lack of a manual safety on that airweight model also avoids the problem that everyone complains about with S&W these days, in that the trigger lock on the other models can be actuated by recoil. It happened once on mine, so I know it's not just a rumor. I wish I'd just gotten the airweight, but the one with the laser grip. I do like that laser. The only thing that I would be giving up is the ability to load the lighter weight ammo.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

CzechCzar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First posting! I am looking to purchase a revolver for my first handgun, and thought I'd come here to get some information!
> 
> ...


Your friend is wrong you dont have to be fit to be effective with a pistol a one eyed granny in a wheelchair can be effective .


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

manta said:


> Your friend is wrong you dont have to be fit to be effective with a pistol a one eyed granny in a wheelchair can be effective .


I think his friend's point is you should practice shooting regularly in order to maintain proficiency as your skills may diminish otherwise. It's actually good advice but I do however disagree that owning a gun is pretty much useless if you don't.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

unpecador said:


> I think his friend's point is you should practice shooting regularly in order to maintain proficiency as your skills may diminish otherwise. It's actually good advice but I do however disagree that owning a gun is pretty much useless if you don't.


I Agree what you are saying . My point is that unless you are thinking of joining the S A S or something you dont have to be a expert to use a gun in self defence . A gun could be more useful to someone who is not fit disabled ect . A gun is a great equalizer .


----------



## ka8yoh (Sep 21, 2010)

*357/38*

Hi all,

I have them both, the first purchase was CCW idea or a home defense gun I bought the S & W J frame 442 Airweight in 38 Sp + P. The idea was that it could be kept loaded, and if needed...be fired from under a pillow/blanket or a jacket pocket with NOTHING impeding the mechanics of the mechinism. No hammer to trap material or slide...if you can pull the trigger and the cylender rotate...this gun will fire and have minimal chance of a jam. Most wheel guns have the advantage of jam-free operation. I chose 38 over 357 just because i figured I'd probably rarely fire 357's through it. The bugger kicks like a mule with 38+ps' in it...when your ready for it! 357 would just be a lot of bark for a firearm that on a good day I can keep in 10" at 15 yards.

Now for target, hunting or larger CCW, the 357 is the outstander in the choice. I just got a never been fired Dan Wesson 15-2. It had the 4" taperd barrel on it. I gave it a quick cleaning and function test and this is a sweet round with some power and at 50 yards I had to chuklel to myself as to how accurate it was. At 4,6 or8 inch nothing but 357 would do, you can allways get 38 sp. to get some lead out without going broke. I have ordered the 4,6 and 8" barrel assembliies fron DWA, they still maintain and manufacture parts fot most all thr Dan's from the past.

Basically, a small snubby... go with 38's...or get the 357 and just use the 38s. If you want a range gun or need to hunt wih a revolver...go 357 all the way. Any company you like and what you want to spend you can go either way...but talk to a junshop and look and rent range time. Guns will (for the most part) appreciare in value if not hold their ground.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently bought a Ruger LCR 38/357 version. I was very surprised by the trigger. It was different than most revolvers I have shot over the years delightfuly so. I thought recoil would be much worse than it is given the light weight but was surprised again. 38Spcl up to +P were no problem but low end Magnum loads begin to sting the hand.

I bought it for my wife who is finaly begining to think of protection when walking among our Black Bear neighbors. 

You would not want to fire very many Magnum loads but I would add this gun to the list of possibles. The 38Spl only version is to light. The extra 4 ounces make a big difference.

As others have stated the GP100 and various S&W's would be good choices. I have a Gp100 4" for the woods but it is heavier than necessary for typical SD duty.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

sgms said:


> Another thought, seeing as you stated no intent on carrying it stay away from anything under 3" or over 5". 2" barrels are hard to shoot well with out a great deal of practice and over 5"'s can be a bit muzzle heavy to newer shooters.


Great advice on suggested barrel length (3" to 5"). A snub-nose is for an experienced shooter. Be aware the shorter the barrel, the more muzzle flash and muzzle blast there will be and the more velocity you will lose.


----------

